# Florida Corrections Officer Shot By Police Officer



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by nbc6.net*

What started out as a simple traffic stop in Hollywood Friday morning turned into an eight-mile chase that left two men injured.

Hollywood police officers pulled over a Ford F-150 pickup at about 4 a.m. Friday when they suspected the driver of being drunk.

NBC 6's Carlos Vergara reported that the driver was cooperating with officers but apparently got nervous about the situation and sped off.

"He runs over the foot of one of our officers. That officer is presently at Memorial Regional Hospital," said Captain Tony Rode, of Hollywood police. "A second officer was holding on to the window and he was dragged a very short distance, but not injured."

That's when backup police units arrived at the scene and fired shots at the driver.

"We know that the offender was struck at least once in the abdomen area. Unfortunately, he was able to take off," Rode said.

The man led officers on a chase through Hollywood into Miami Gardens. Along the way, officers said the man drove the wrong way down University Drive without his headlights on.

"It was a very dangerous situation, not only for officers but certainly for innocent motorists," Rode said.

The man ended up pulling into a police substation in Miami Gardens where he was arrested.

"He was unable to make a turn, got caught in an area in the parking lot and he was boxed in by our marked units," Rode said.

The driver was identified as Ronald Hill, who is a supervisor for the Miami-Dade County Department of Corrections and has been with the department since 1984.

Hill is in a local hospital in serious condition and is facing several charges.

Copyright 2006 by NBC6.net. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------

